# Lie-Nielsen no 4 1/2 with 55 degree frog



## oldwodie

Seems to me that all any plane, no matter the brand, is nothing but a tool to hold the blade. If the handle is comfortable, and the blade is good quality, it should be a good tool. Even the Harbor Freight ones should be fine if it fits your hand, and you can get a quality blade to fit it. Now, ya'll just go ahead and tear me apart!


----------



## TheFridge

and a ryobi benchtop drill press makes a great milling machine because all it does is hold the bit.


----------



## bbasiaga

Fridge,

I'm curious to know how you landed on 55 vs 50 for the frog angle? I'm considering getting a high angle frog plane as well. Was leaning towards 50 as a good compromise between angle and hard to push.

Brian


----------



## TheFridge

i wanted to be able to plane the gnarliest stuff I had. So I didnt really consider how hard it would be to use.

That being said, it's not that much of a difference between that and 45.

The weight between it and a Stanley is definitely noticeable. The LN is a chunk.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad to hear it works well for you. It, much like you, is a beautiful tool.

Thanks Fridge.


----------



## TheFridge

Damn. Hard to follow that Tony


----------



## 489tad

Fridge did you change the angle of the iron or does it come with the appropriate angle. (I could check their site but I'm being lazy). I have been thinking of getting a high angle frog and iron for my 4 1/2. Thanks for the review.


----------



## TheFridge

I didn't change anything. I put a microbevel and went to work bud.


----------



## CyberDyneSystems

> Seems to me that all any plane, no matter the brand, is nothing but a tool to hold the blade. If the handle is comfortable, and the blade is good quality, it should be a good tool. Even the Harbor Freight ones should be fine if it fits your hand, and you can get a quality blade to fit it. Now, ya ll just go ahead and tear me apart!
> 
> - oldwodie


Things like flatness of the sole, ability for the clamp to hold the frog down and maintain low/no chatter, squareness of the sides to sole, etc. will all help to make your final result superior. What a good blade will do is increase the amount of time you can work between sharpening.


----------



## AgentTwitch

Fridge, that is my favorite Lie-Nielsen plane. I have the same setup with the High angle and standard angle frogs. The bench, chisels and bench planes are all super awesome….but then again so are all of their other tools.


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks man.

Yeah, I can vouch for a bunch of their tools. Especially the chisels.

Instead of buying another 45 deg frog, I just bought a #7


----------



## AgentTwitch

Lol, yeah that's one way to do it. Grab a 5-1/2 too…you know, for playing musical frogs


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah the 5-1/2 got here 1st…


----------



## lysdexic

I bought Lie Neilsen tools because I wanted people to like me. It didn't work. However, their tools are awesome.

I have the 4 1/2 with the 50. Love it. Enjoy yours sir.


----------

